# Rep Points!



## sara (Jan 15, 2011)

I want to get more Rep points than Mino... help me out :bounce:


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 15, 2011)

good luck catching up..... MinO has many


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 15, 2011)

a negging might be in order


----------



## sara (Jan 15, 2011)

DarkHorse said:


> good luck catching up..... MinO has many



Depends, is mino a male or a female?


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 15, 2011)

sara said:


> Depends, is mino a male or a female?


 

That has always been a mystery........ but beware.... DGG has his sights set on you......could get brutal..


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 15, 2011)

smelling blood in the water


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 15, 2011)

Showing tons of nude pictures has always won MinO many rep points...... it's worth a shot


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 15, 2011)

DGG may save your rep in exchange for nudes....


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 15, 2011)

DarkHorse said:


> DGG may save your rep in exchange for nudes....


 what would roids say


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 15, 2011)

But he doesn't like to be kept waiting.....


----------



## maniclion (Jan 15, 2011)

sara said:


> Depends, is mino a male or a female?



Min0 is a chimeric hybrid of internet meme proportions.....


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 15, 2011)

sara said:


> I want to get more Rep points than Mino... help me out :bounce:


 
show us your titties for 1m rep points


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 15, 2011)

I agree, Sara, you will have more rep points than MinO by tonight if you wanted. You just have to put in the effort.


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 15, 2011)

We like you.... and we are here to help.


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 15, 2011)

FYI.... If everyone gets restless..... they may decide on a mass Negggi'n campagin.  I like you... so I'm just trying to help you out...


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 15, 2011)

hook my rep up bros, stop the hate you filthy neggers.


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 15, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> hook my rep up bros, stop the hate you filthy neggers.


 

Calling people filthy neggers will get you further down the hole.....


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2011)

sara said:


> I want to get more Rep points than Mino... help me out :bounce:


I can help by repping you everyday.


DarkHorse said:


> good luck catching up..... MinO has many


we're in third place.


sara said:


> Depends, is mino a male or a female?





maniclion said:


> Min0 is a chimeric hybrid of internet meme proportions.....





DarkHorse said:


> I agree, Sara, you will have more rep points than MinO by tonight if you wanted. You just have to put in the effort.





theCaptn' said:


> show us your titties for 1m rep points


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2011)

DarkHorse said:


> Showing tons of nude pictures has always won MinO many rep points...... it's worth a shot



Do not....I repeat....do not post pee pee pics here. It's an automatic negative, the only person who'll give you a positive other than the girls here is Retlaw.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> hook my rep up bros, stop the hate you filthy neggers.



Don't be this guy, I believe he is in the bottom of the list.


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 15, 2011)

MinO.... show Sara how to post pics of titties.......


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2011)

DarkHorse said:


> MinO.... show Sara how to post pics of titties.......



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...-enormous-gigantic-breasts-3.html#post2152882


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 15, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...-enormous-gigantic-breasts-3.html#post2152882


 


see..... just like that


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 15, 2011)

neggers.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> neggers.



*Number 1 neggerted!!*


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 15, 2011)

e-thug.txt


fuck  you, ive raped people for far less than this. you think you can fucking  come on OT and just act like a fucking hardass and order people around?  Bad news for you, fuckface, but tonights the night your luck runs out.  You fucking tell ANYBODY on these forums what to do again, and you're  going to find out the hard way what a fucking baseball bat to the side  of the skull feels like. Think I'm fucking kidding? I have your IP, I  know who you are, and Im more than willing to settle this argument face  to fucking face. You call yourself "Hooligan"? We'll see who's the  hooligan when one of us is lying face down in a pile of their own blood,  shit, and piss. Try and order someone else on here around, and see what  fucking happens to you. I'm normally a calm guy but when I need to, I'm  willing to break some fucking face to get my point across, just fucking  test me you worthless sack of excrement.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2011)

> hagaroids
> tiger pump it bitches!
> e-thug.txt
> 
> ...



Oh my god, I haven't laughed this much here in a while!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2011)

damn, I don't want to but I have to give him a positive for making me laugh.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 15, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> e-thug.txt
> 
> 
> fuck  you, ive raped people for far less than this. you think you can fucking  come on OT and just act like a fucking hardass and order people around?  Bad news for you, fuckface, but tonights the night your luck runs out.  You fucking tell ANYBODY on these forums what to do again, and you're  going to find out the hard way what a fucking baseball bat to the side  of the skull feels like. Think I'm fucking kidding? I have your IP, I  know who you are, and Im more than willing to settle this argument face  to fucking face. You call yourself "Hooligan"? We'll see who's the  hooligan when one of us is lying face down in a pile of their own blood,  shit, and piss. Try and order someone else on here around, and see what  fucking happens to you. I'm normally a calm guy but when I need to, I'm  willing to break some fucking face to get my point across, just fucking  test me you worthless sack of excrement.



So, what you're saying is that the consequences will never be the same?


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 15, 2011)

It's always been a fantasy of mine to be a sex slave for 2 bears, male and female, pleasing the male when she's tired, and vice versa. Slowly sliding my lips up and down his thick shaft, tasting his pre-cum on my tongue. Once he's had enough of that, he rolls over onto his back, lifting me up as though I weighed nothing. Gently placing me on his cock, I guide him in, feeling him stretch me wide open. I moan with pleasure, feeling him fill me up. He growls softly, I feel it rumble deep in his chest, vibrating all the way down his body and through mine. He continues to lift me up and then pull me down. He's doing all the work for me, it feels so good, the warmth of the fur, his paws either side of my waist. He is in total control, I'm just nothing compared to his vast size and strength, but I have total trust in him, I know he won't hurt me. I feel the pace quicken, almost imperceptibly. I slowly stroke myself, feeling myself nearing the point of no return coming closer with every stroke. I can hear the growl getting louder now; he speeds up even more, forcing me further and further down onto his thick cock. If it wasn't for the fact I my body is releasing so many endorphines, I would probably be screaming in agony. Except I am panting and whining, just like a bitch, begging her mate to fill her up. His claws dig in deeper, the pain, its excsquisite. It sends me over the edge. My head goes back, I let out a short grunt, I feel my cock explode, covering his chest fur in my seed. I keep stroking, it looks as though I'm trying to rip my cock out. I let out another grunt, another torrent flows forth, then another and another. A drop lands on the beasts muzzle. He seems confused for a moment. That's what I think. He digs his paws in even harder now and slams me onto his cock, I feel his grumble turn into a roar. He's cumming, oh my god. I can feel in, filling me up. It's undescribable. He's mating with me, he's claimed me. I feel him slow, his cock still throbbing within me, it seems as though there's no more room for his cum. It's dripping out of me, onto his fur. I reach down, and then bring my hand up, tasting him. It's more than I ever expected. It's heaven.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2011)

oh my....


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 15, 2011)

Dude,  i'm gonna type as sober as possible, that honestly looks fucking  pathetic and digusting compared to my meal. and I'm being one hundred  percent serious. Sorry we dont cook shit that was perviously in cans.  you're a fucking joke dude, and im dead fucking serious. gert areal  family that cooks good food, drinks beer and wine and winecoolers and  has a good fucking time, and has a milliondollar house on the beach, im  seriously.. dont eever potst your fucking families poverty dinner on  these forums ever the fuck again bro, and by bro i mean never my bro,  fucking faggot.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 15, 2011)

WTF perversion hits a whole new level


----------



## vortrit (Jan 15, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> Dude,  i'm gonna type as sober as possible, that honestly looks fucking  pathetic and digusting compared to my meal. and I'm being one hundred  percent serious. Sorry we dont cook shit that was perviously in cans.  you're a fucking joke dude, and im dead fucking serious. gert areal  family that cooks good food, drinks beer and wine and winecoolers and  has a good fucking time, and has a milliondollar house on the beach, im  seriously.. dont eever potst your fucking families poverty dinner on  these forums ever the fuck again bro, and by bro i mean never my bro,  fucking faggot.


----------



## ROID (Jan 16, 2011)

I need a Jeffery


----------



## ROID (Jan 16, 2011)

A LIE

She told me last night she wanted to get more rep points than me.

I can't believe the nerve of her to bring Mino into her diabolical plan.

It's all a lie.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 16, 2011)

no tits, no reps


----------



## sara (Jan 16, 2011)

maniclion said:


> Min0 is a chimeric hybrid of internet meme proportions.....



I talked to mino , your secret is safe with me


----------



## sara (Jan 16, 2011)

Why people yapping on here and I don't see any rep point?? wtf!!


----------



## sara (Jan 16, 2011)

ROID said:


> A LIE
> 
> She told me last night she wanted to get more rep points than me.
> 
> ...



I dont even know what you talking about


----------



## david (Jan 16, 2011)

sara said:


> I want to get more Rep points than Mino... help me out :bounce:



no problem-o, but, I'm trying to figure out what the hell are rep points?!?!?!?!

PS. I gave you a rep point!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2011)

sara said:


> Depends, is mino a male or a female?



Yes.


----------



## david (Jan 16, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Yes.



Are you implying that Mino is a transgender??


----------



## Phetamine (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## Phetamine (Jan 16, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> It's always been a fantasy of mine to be a sex slave for 2 bears, male and female, pleasing the male when she's tired, and vice versa. Slowly sliding my lips up and down his thick shaft, tasting his pre-cum on my tongue. Once he's had enough of that, he rolls over onto his back, lifting me up as though I weighed nothing. Gently placing me on his cock, I guide him in, feeling him stretch me wide open. I moan with pleasure, feeling him fill me up. He growls softly, I feel it rumble deep in his chest, vibrating all the way down his body and through mine. He continues to lift me up and then pull me down. He's doing all the work for me, it feels so good, the warmth of the fur, his paws either side of my waist. He is in total control, I'm just nothing compared to his vast size and strength, but I have total trust in him, I know he won't hurt me. I feel the pace quicken, almost imperceptibly. I slowly stroke myself, feeling myself nearing the point of no return coming closer with every stroke. I can hear the growl getting louder now; he speeds up even more, forcing me further and further down onto his thick cock. If it wasn't for the fact I my body is releasing so many endorphines, I would probably be screaming in agony. Except I am panting and whining, just like a bitch, begging her mate to fill her up. His claws dig in deeper, the pain, its excsquisite. It sends me over the edge. My head goes back, I let out a short grunt, I feel my cock explode, covering his chest fur in my seed. I keep stroking, it looks as though I'm trying to rip my cock out. I let out another grunt, another torrent flows forth, then another and another. A drop lands on the beasts muzzle. He seems confused for a moment. That's what I think. He digs his paws in even harder now and slams me onto his cock, I feel his grumble turn into a roar. He's cumming, oh my god. I can feel in, filling me up. It's undescribable. He's mating with me, he's claimed me. I feel him slow, his cock still throbbing within me, it seems as though there's no more room for his cum. It's dripping out of me, onto his fur. I reach down, and then bring my hand up, tasting him. It's more than I ever expected. It's heaven.


----------



## david (Jan 16, 2011)

Phetamine said:


>



NOW THAT WOULD GET YOU POINTS EASILY!!!!!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2011)

david said:


> Are you implying that Mino is a transgender??


I'm implying that minO is a WTF!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2011)

Phetamine said:


>



I've got to know, what the hell is the back story for this pic?


----------



## sara (Jan 16, 2011)

this is the only picture you will get ...  this is gonna make roid happy


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 16, 2011)

sara said:


> this is the only picture you will get ...  this is gonna make roid happy



...   I gave u sum, lol dont tell Mino !


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 16, 2011)

sara said:


> this is the only picture you will get ...  this is gonna make roid happy




Roid looks like one of Jerrys Kids.


just saying.


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 16, 2011)

Phetamine said:


>


Y'all can all shut the fuck up. I'm a DKE and proud of it. I swear to  god I went to hell and back to be able to call myself a DKE. I went  through some shit that y'all could never imagine going through.
One  of our older brothers is a US Navy Seal and just got back from Iraq, he  said that he would rather go through basic training and he would rather  go back and fight for a week before he would come back and go through  our initiation. Trust me, y'all motherfuckin pussies couldn't handle the  shit that goes down for 5 minutes...
Go on and hate on my fraternity  if you want, I don't give a shit, there's nothing I can techinically do  about it, but I think it's a proven fact that the only reason have for  hating on fraternities is that they don't know, or are scared to go  through what it takes to be apart of it.
For those of you that don't  know, DKE is an active chapter of what is known as the "Skull and Bones"  the most secret society in the nation. More secret than the CIA, and  possibly the NSA. George Bush, jr, and sr, were both Dekes, as well as  both the Roosevelts, and Gerald Ford. We had 7 of our leading  presidents, more than any other fraternity of common group ever. We were  the leading provider for the Civil war, both north and south, we were  the first fraternity in the state of Mississippi, as well as Alabama,  and Lousiana.
Y'all don't know shit about what I've been through, and  until you come over and go through what I've been through to call my  brothers brothers then fuck off. I don't give a fuck about anybody on  here. So shut the fuck up.


----------



## ROID (Jan 16, 2011)

shit. You don't know nothing.

I'm in the neighborhood watch. You don't know what hard core is until you go through neighborhood watch training.


----------



## Phetamine (Jan 16, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> Y'all can all shut the fuck up. I'm a DKE and proud of it. I swear to  god I went to hell and back to be able to call myself a DKE. I went  through some shit that y'all could never imagine going through.
> One  of our older brothers is a US Navy Seal and just got back from Iraq, he  said that he would rather go through basic training and he would rather  go back and fight for a week before he would come back and go through  our initiation. Trust me, y'all motherfuckin pussies couldn't handle the  shit that goes down for 5 minutes...
> Go on and hate on my fraternity  if you want, I don't give a shit, there's nothing I can techinically do  about it, but I think it's a proven fact that the only reason have for  hating on fraternities is that they don't know, or are scared to go  through what it takes to be apart of it.
> For those of you that don't  know, DKE is an active chapter of what is known as the "Skull and Bones"  the most secret society in the nation. More secret than the CIA, and  possibly the NSA. George Bush, jr, and sr, were both Dekes, as well as  both the Roosevelts, and Gerald Ford. We had 7 of our leading  presidents, more than any other fraternity of common group ever. We were  the leading provider for the Civil war, both north and south, we were  the first fraternity in the state of Mississippi, as well as Alabama,  and Lousiana.
> Y'all don't know shit about what I've been through, and  until you come over and go through what I've been through to call my  brothers brothers then fuck off. I don't give a fuck about anybody on  here. So shut the fuck up.



YouTube - You dun goofed up (cyber police remix)


Back trace it mother fucker!! Call the cyber police too Loser! Also no one cares and those in DKE don't talk about it, so tell me about the episode that was just on decoded about them?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 16, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> Y'all can all shut the fuck up. I'm a DKE and proud of it. I swear to  god I went to hell and back to be able to call myself a DKE. I went  through some shit that y'all could never imagine going through.
> One  of our older brothers is a US Navy Seal and just got back from Iraq, he  said that he would rather go through basic training and he would rather  go back and fight for a week before he would come back and go through  our initiation. Trust me, y'all motherfuckin pussies couldn't handle the  shit that goes down for 5 minutes...
> Go on and hate on my fraternity  if you want, I don't give a shit, there's nothing I can techinically do  about it, but I think it's a proven fact that the only reason have for  hating on fraternities is that they don't know, or are scared to go  through what it takes to be apart of it.
> For those of you that don't  know, DKE is an active chapter of what is known as the "Skull and Bones"  the most secret society in the nation. More secret than the CIA, and  possibly the NSA. George Bush, jr, and sr, were both Dekes, as well as  both the Roosevelts, and Gerald Ford. We had 7 of our leading  presidents, more than any other fraternity of common group ever. We were  the leading provider for the Civil war, both north and south, we were  the first fraternity in the state of Mississippi, as well as Alabama,  and Lousiana.
> Y'all don't know shit about what I've been through, and  until you come over and go through what I've been through to call my  brothers brothers then fuck off. I don't give a fuck about anybody on  here. So shut the fuck up.



Rush for Delta Kappa Epsilon is tough you say?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 16, 2011)

sara said:


> I want to get more Rep points than Mino... help me out :bounce:



Showing bombs = many rep points



just saying


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 16, 2011)

sara said:


> this is the only picture you will get ...  this is gonna make roid happy



ummmmmm..... you been negged accordingly . god bless


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 16, 2011)

Phetamine said:


> YouTube - You dun goofed up (cyber police remix)
> 
> 
> Back trace it mother fucker!! Call the cyber police too Loser! Also no one cares and those in DKE don't talk about it, so tell me about the episode that was just on decoded about them?


you feel like punching me in the face? bring it on you faggot. I know  multiple fighting styles, and I also carry a switchblade with me at all  times. Something fucking tells me that you'd be better off keeping your  arms down at your sides. If you can't fucking put "cause" and "effect"  together in that pathetic brain of yours, I'll help you out here. You'll  be standing face to face with me, and let me fucking tell you, it'll  already be too fucking late to back down at that point. You might decide  "well shit, I might as well stay true to my word and throw a fucking  punch". This is where you will go wrong. I hope you don't have a job  that requires two fucking hands, because you're going to be missing one  after I'm done with you. I'll casually divert your fist off to the side,  as you suddenly realize you may have gotten yourself into something you  can't back up. You'll try to regroup and pull your arm back, but that  wont be easy when I jab my spear-pointed Benchmade switchblade straight  through the bone in your forearm, and proceed to rip your entire fucking  forearm and hand off in one quick pull. At this point, you'll probably  spend 2 seconds in shock. I say 2 seconds, because thats the amount of  time you'll have before I reverse the knife in my hand, and uppercut it  straight through your throat. You'll spend your last few seconds  gurgling blood, and wondering where you went wrong. After that, I'll be  forced to take care of any witnesses who happened to be in the wrong  place at the wrong time. Nothing a few quick choke slams can't fix,  followed by a nice gentle slice across the jugular with the Benchmade.
Now, motherfucker, you sure you want to go through with that punch?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 16, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> you feel like punching me in the face? bring it on you faggot. I know  multiple fighting styles, and I also carry a switchblade with me at all  times. Something fucking tells me that you'd be better off keeping your  arms down at your sides. If you can't fucking put "cause" and "effect"  together in that pathetic brain of yours, I'll help you out here. You'll  be standing face to face with me, and let me fucking tell you, it'll  already be too fucking late to back down at that point. You might decide  "well shit, I might as well stay true to my word and throw a fucking  punch". This is where you will go wrong. I hope you don't have a job  that requires two fucking hands, because you're going to be missing one  after I'm done with you. I'll casually divert your fist off to the side,  as you suddenly realize you may have gotten yourself into something you  can't back up. You'll try to regroup and pull your arm back, but that  wont be easy when I jab my spear-pointed Benchmade switchblade straight  through the bone in your forearm, and proceed to rip your entire fucking  forearm and hand off in one quick pull. At this point, you'll probably  spend 2 seconds in shock. I say 2 seconds, because thats the amount of  time you'll have before I reverse the knife in my hand, and uppercut it  straight through your throat. You'll spend your last few seconds  gurgling blood, and wondering where you went wrong. After that, I'll be  forced to take care of any witnesses who happened to be in the wrong  place at the wrong time. Nothing a few quick choke slams can't fix,  followed by a nice gentle slice across the jugular with the Benchmade.
> Now, motherfucker, you sure you want to go through with that punch?





Cut the act, we all know you want negg points. Im gonna start giving you positives just for the fuck of it. You can thank your mother.


----------



## Phetamine (Jan 16, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> you feel like punching me in the face? bring it on you faggot. I know  multiple fighting styles, and I also carry a switchblade with me at all  times. Something fucking tells me that you'd be better off keeping your  arms down at your sides. If you can't fucking put "cause" and "effect"  together in that pathetic brain of yours, I'll help you out here. You'll  be standing face to face with me, and let me fucking tell you, it'll  already be too fucking late to back down at that point. You might decide  "well shit, I might as well stay true to my word and throw a fucking  punch". This is where you will go wrong. I hope you don't have a job  that requires two fucking hands, because you're going to be missing one  after I'm done with you. I'll casually divert your fist off to the side,  as you suddenly realize you may have gotten yourself into something you  can't back up. You'll try to regroup and pull your arm back, but that  wont be easy when I jab my spear-pointed Benchmade switchblade straight  through the bone in your forearm, and proceed to rip your entire fucking  forearm and hand off in one quick pull. At this point, you'll probably  spend 2 seconds in shock. I say 2 seconds, because thats the amount of  time you'll have before I reverse the knife in my hand, and uppercut it  straight through your throat. You'll spend your last few seconds  gurgling blood, and wondering where you went wrong. After that, I'll be  forced to take care of any witnesses who happened to be in the wrong  place at the wrong time. Nothing a few quick choke slams can't fix,  followed by a nice gentle slice across the jugular with the Benchmade.
> Now, motherfucker, you sure you want to go through with that punch?








 LOL right douchebag.....


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 16, 2011)

You don't know who you're fuckin with. I'm a 216 pound black man. I work  as a security guard for a professional skater. I do carry guns, and I  have been trained to use them in the event of an emergency and have been  trained where to shoot to show self defense. I also have a 11 inch cock  that I'm gonna ram up your ass.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 16, 2011)

Seems like if you really wanted rep points you'd post up some boob shots of yourself. I don't think you want them that bad.


----------



## Phetamine (Jan 16, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> You don't know who you're fuckin with. I'm a 216 pound black man. I work  as a security guard for a professional skater. I do carry guns, and I  have been trained to use them in the event of an emergency and have been  trained where to shoot to show self defense. I also have a 11 inch cock  that I'm gonna ram up your ass.









 Like this???


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 16, 2011)

rick click, save as


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## Phetamine (Jan 16, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> rick click, save as


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 16, 2011)

you really need to be careful how you talk about me on the forum, i dont  appreciate it. tone down the disrespect, i dont know where you're from  but where i am from, we dont tolerate that. dont even reply to this,  just keep your mouth shut. consider yourself warned.


----------



## Phetamine (Jan 16, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> you really need to be careful how you talk about me on the forum, i dont  appreciate it. tone down the disrespect, i dont know where you're from  but where i am from, we dont tolerate that. dont even reply to this,  just keep your mouth shut. consider yourself warned.








I do not acknowledge your warning.


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 16, 2011)

It seems to me like you have a lot of problems with me. If you don't  like my registration date, my lack of a sig pic, and my post count I would  suggest you keep it to yourself because I really don't give a mother  fucking rats ass. Got it? I have a problem with someone such as yourself  with over fourty fucking thousand posts, an admitted OT addict, and  aren't you one of those faggots who has had marijuana in his avatar? You  don't see me making posts about my problems with you so I would suggest  you give me the same respect. Thanks.


----------



## Phetamine (Jan 16, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> It seems to me like you have a lot of problems with me. If you don't  like my registration date, my lack of a sig pic, and my post count I would  suggest you keep it to yourself because I really don't give a mother  fucking rats ass. Got it? I have a problem with someone such as yourself  with over fourty fucking thousand posts, an admitted OT addict, and  aren't you one of those faggots who has had marijuana in his avatar? You  don't see me making posts about my problems with you so I would suggest  you give me the same respect. Thanks.


 Um nope not me, and I only had the problem once you started to get overly aggressive so you brought it on yourself. Then tried to neg me. I don't care about your post count or join date. But threatening to beat people up and claiming to be part of something your not is where the problem lies. Luckily I don't have to keep anything to myself when I don't agree I can say so. So.....


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 16, 2011)

Phetamine said:


> Um nope not me, and I only had the problem once you started to get overly aggressive so you brought it on yourself. Then tried to neg me. I don't care about your post count or join date. But threatening to beat people up and claiming to be part of something your not is where the problem lies. Luckily I don't have to keep anything to myself when I don't agree I can say so. So.....


Fuck it you know what?
No more Mr. Nice Guy, I come in your threads  and I post so that you think someone gives a damn about your stupid  worthless so called "life" well this is the end of the fucking line.  From now on im gonna make your message board life a living hell and you  cant do anything about it except burn, and if someone comes to put the  fire out ill tear them down like a tree limb by limb just like I did  you. I almost want you to test me just so I can unleash the beast on  your sorry ass and be done with you forever so go ahead and give me the  green light,faggot.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> From now on im gonna make your message board life a living hell and you  cant do anything about it


----------



## Phetamine (Jan 16, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> Fuck it you know what?
> No more Mr. Nice Guy, I come in your threads  and I post so that you think someone gives a damn about your stupid  worthless so called "life" well this is the end of the fucking line.  From now on im gonna make your message board life a living hell and you  cant do anything about it except burn, and if someone comes to put the  fire out ill tear them down like a tree limb by limb just like I did  you. I almost want you to test me just so I can unleash the beast on  your sorry ass and be done with you forever so go ahead and give me the  green light,faggot.



Reading your stuff is funny. So please I green light you, and let your inner pedo bear loose.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2011)

That looks like he's punching her in the uterus.


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 16, 2011)

What? WHAT WAS THAT? Sorry I must have misheard, I thought I heard a  giant faggot mouthing off at me with something he sure as fuck could  never back up, but it must have just been my imagination. Because after I  imagined hearing that, I proceeded to imagine how good it would feel to  break that persons fucking spinal cord over my knee. I imagined how my  next step is usually to rip out one of the persons fucking ribs and jab  it straight through their nose into their brain cavity. I imagined  pulling that rib back out, and then brainfucking that dead faggot  through the new massive hole in his face I created.

But I didn't really hear anything, right? no one would be fucking dumb enough to talk to me like that on here


----------



## Phetamine (Jan 16, 2011)

DOMS said:


> That looks like he's punching her in the uterus.



Reinserting a prolapsed uterus actually, but yes it does look like that.


----------



## Phetamine (Jan 16, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> What? WHAT WAS THAT? Sorry I must have misheard, I thought I heard a  giant faggot mouthing off at me with something he sure as fuck could  never back up, but it must have just been my imagination. Because after I  imagined hearing that, I proceeded to imagine how good it would feel to  break that persons fucking spinal cord over my knee. I imagined how my  next step is usually to rip out one of the persons fucking ribs and jab  it straight through their nose into their brain cavity. I imagined  pulling that rib back out, and then brainfucking that dead faggot  through the new massive hole in his face I created.
> 
> But I didn't really hear anything, right? no one would be fucking dumb enough to talk to me like that on here



Your like a pain in the dick


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 16, 2011)

here you guys can copy and paste your own responses to your stupid comments:
e-thug.txt - shirase

I have places to be. Toodles.


----------



## Phetamine (Jan 16, 2011)

And I thought we were just getting to know each other. By cya next time.


----------



## sara (Jan 16, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> ummmmmm..... you been negged accordingly . god bless



are you kidding me? Ive never had any negative points here before till now! I will have it fixed shortly prince will take care of that


----------



## ROID (Jan 16, 2011)

lol........

toodles.

I have places to be too.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 16, 2011)

sara said:


> are you kidding me? Ive never had any negative points here before till now! I will have it fixed shortly prince will take care of that


 

Don't be a fucking tease and it probably wont happen.


----------



## david (Jan 16, 2011)

sara said:


> this is the only picture you will get ...  this is gonna make roid happy



OMG!!!  What a cutie you are!!!!!  Lucky Guy!  That deserves more points!!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 16, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> no tits, no reps


 A negging headed her way


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 16, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> Roid looks like one of Jerrys Kids.
> 
> 
> just saying.


 he looks unjerked and like a jerk


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 16, 2011)

sara said:


> are you kidding me? Ive never had any negative points here before till now! I will have it fixed shortly prince will take care of that


 won't matter they comeback tomarrow and the day after that


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 16, 2011)

sara said:


> are you kidding me? Ive never had any negative points here before till now! I will have it fixed shortly prince will take care of that



My negg will cause a chain reaction of massive negging by random IM members. its called the chico/jew effect      soorrry


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 16, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> My negg will cause a chain reaction of massive negging by random IM members. its called the chico/jew effect  soorrry


 already did let the attack began


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 16, 2011)

alright bros quit playin and fix my rep.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 16, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> alright bros quit playin and fix my rep.


----------



## Phetamine (Jan 16, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> alright bros quit playin and fix my rep.


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 16, 2011)

fuck you and your "were only remotely cool last year" .gifs, nigger.  fuck all you bitchmade faggots.


----------



## Phetamine (Jan 16, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> fuck you and your "were only remotely cool last year" .gifs, nigger.  fuck all you bitchmade faggots.



You loose....


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 16, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> My negg will cause a chain reaction of massive negging by random IM members. its called the chico/jew effect      soorrry





Im in lets give her to midnite to show the boobies then we hit it IM STYLE !


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 16, 2011)

Phetamine said:


> You loose....



Is that your boyfriend?  Should I be jealous?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2011)

Really, who the fuck took that picture? I'd projectile vomit all over the camera before I could use it.


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm guessing a timer on a camera, although most I have seen only go up to 10 seconds which might be pushing it for that hoss to get in position.


----------



## Phetamine (Jan 16, 2011)

Don't be jelly


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> I'm guessing a timer on a camera, although most I have seen only go up to 10 seconds which might be pushing it for that hoss to get in position.



The next question would be: has he no self-respect?


Then the obvious answer came to me: no, because he ate it.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 16, 2011)

sara said:


> this is the only picture you will get ...  this is gonna make roid happy



I pictured Roid a toothless balding drunk. I was wrong.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 16, 2011)

sara said:


> this is the only picture you will get ... this is gonna make roid happy


 
lol @ roids . . what a notBig!


----------



## david (Jan 16, 2011)

Phetamine said:


> You loose....



I guess on this night the guy in the picture feels sexy.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2011)

david said:


> I guess on this night the guy in the picture feels sexy.



I don't think he can feel his legs.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2011)

He's still not too fat to put in a gun in mouth.


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 16, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> lol @ roids . . what a notBig!


----------



## sara (Jan 16, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> I pictured Roid a toothless balding drunk. I was wrong.



He is handsome isnt he?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## ROID (Jan 16, 2011)

i'm super fly fine


----------



## ROID (Jan 16, 2011)

sara said:


> He is handsome isnt he?



oh god damn...

I'm out. I don't know if I'm going to be able to handle all the mind fucking that is coming my way


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 16, 2011)

this internet stuff is serious stuff


----------



## david (Jan 16, 2011)

DOMS said:


> He's still not too fat to put in a gun in mouth.



Awwww... c'mon Dom, nobody deserves suicide!!!!


----------



## ROID (Jan 16, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> lol @ roids . . what a notBig!




I'm very sensitive about my weight sir. Please refrain from any derogatory comments.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2011)

david said:


> Awwww... c'mon Dom, nobody deserves suicide!!!!


What's wrong with him eating a bullet? It's clear he's eaten everything else.

At some point, a person either needs to man up and control his diet or do the_ final favor_ for everyone else. There is no disease that breaks the Law of Conservations of Mass. If he simply ate less calories, not even less that expends--just less, he would lose weight. But he won't and he'll become a drain on society.


----------



## david (Jan 16, 2011)

DOMS said:


> What's wrong with him eating a bullet? It's clear he's eaten everything else.
> 
> At some point, a person either needs to man up and control his diet and do the final favor for everyone else. There is no disease that breaks the Law of Conservations of Mass. If he simply ate less calories, not even less that expends--just less, he would lose weight. But he won't and he'll become a drain on society.



True.  By the way, the eating everything else remark was causing me   but, I shouldn't laugh still!  he he he!


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 16, 2011)

sara said:


> He is handsome isnt he?


 

NO and he is a unbig !   i got neged !    ok boys...  time to put her at 0 !


----------



## ROID (Jan 16, 2011)

I tried to tell her this would backfire


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 16, 2011)

She still has time to show her booies, you no we mean business, and Price is on our team Sara baby !


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 16, 2011)

ROID said:


> I tried to tell her this would backfire


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2011)

david said:


> True.  By the way, the eating everything else remark was causing me   but, I shouldn't laugh still!  he he he!



You probably won't agree with a lot of my thoughts, but you'll probably like the jokes.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 16, 2011)

Wait.... That's ROID?

Ahahahaha


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 16, 2011)

The clock strikes 12.........  no boobies ??   get her !

Im kidding baby, whenyour done with that loser, look me up!  I got mad viagra tabs for us!


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 16, 2011)

wood plow OP


----------



## ROID (Jan 17, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Wait.... That's ROID?
> 
> Ahahahaha



shit I look better than all you bloated up mountain gorillas.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 17, 2011)

ROID said:


> shit I look better than all you bloated up mountain gorillas.


 

If that's what you want to tell yourself.


----------



## ROID (Jan 17, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> If that's what you want to tell yourself.



lets back the talk up brah.....

and have a hotness competition. 

We can set a date and post up pics brah....


----------



## ROID (Jan 18, 2011)

that is what I thought. 

NO BODY want a PIECE OF ROID.


----------



## ROID (Jan 18, 2011)

I have the body of a greek GOD


----------



## sara (Jan 18, 2011)

bump!
Round two! Rep Points!!! :bounce:


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 18, 2011)

hit me baby!  these bros been so mean to old hagaroids, they hurt me.


----------



## ROID (Jan 18, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> hit me baby!  these bros been so mean to old hagaroids, they hurt me.



lol


----------



## vortrit (Jan 18, 2011)

DOMS said:


> I've got to know, what the hell is the back story for this pic?



DOMS can only LHJO to a pic if there's a good back story...


----------



## ROID (Jan 18, 2011)

tiger pump it bitches


----------



## vortrit (Jan 18, 2011)

ROID said:


> tiger pump it bitches


----------



## david (Jan 19, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> It's always been a fantasy of mine to be a sex slave for 2 bears, male and female, pleasing the male when she's tired, and vice versa. Slowly sliding my lips up and down his thick shaft, tasting his pre-cum on my tongue. Once he's had enough of that, he rolls over onto his back, lifting me up as though I weighed nothing. Gently placing me on his cock, I guide him in, feeling him stretch me wide open. I moan with pleasure, feeling him fill me up. He growls softly, I feel it rumble deep in his chest, vibrating all the way down his body and through mine. He continues to lift me up and then pull me down. He's doing all the work for me, it feels so good, the warmth of the fur, his paws either side of my waist. He is in total control, I'm just nothing compared to his vast size and strength, but I have total trust in him, I know he won't hurt me. I feel the pace quicken, almost imperceptibly. I slowly stroke myself, feeling myself nearing the point of no return coming closer with every stroke. I can hear the growl getting louder now; he speeds up even more, forcing me further and further down onto his thick cock. If it wasn't for the fact I my body is releasing so many endorphines, I would probably be screaming in agony. Except I am panting and whining, just like a bitch, begging her mate to fill her up. His claws dig in deeper, the pain, its excsquisite. It sends me over the edge. My head goes back, I let out a short grunt, I feel my cock explode, covering his chest fur in my seed. I keep stroking, it looks as though I'm trying to rip my cock out. I let out another grunt, another torrent flows forth, then another and another. A drop lands on the beasts muzzle. He seems confused for a moment. That's what I think. He digs his paws in even harder now and slams me onto his cock, I feel his grumble turn into a roar. He's cumming, oh my god. I can feel in, filling me up. It's undescribable. He's mating with me, he's claimed me. I feel him slow, his cock still throbbing within me, it seems as though there's no more room for his cum. It's dripping out of me, onto his fur. I reach down, and then bring my hand up, tasting him. It's more than I ever expected. It's heaven.



I just sent this to my friend and he, too, has not seen anything like this biblically!  He also turned green, threw up repeatedly over and over!  LMAO!!


----------



## ROID (Jan 19, 2011)

david said:


> I just sent this to my friend and he, too, has not seen anything like this biblically!  He also turned green, threw up repeatedly over and over!  LMAO!!



I think I just got a boner


----------



## david (Jan 19, 2011)

ROID said:


> I think I just got a boner



Over my friend vomiting or over hagar's story? 

If it's over Hagar's story, just don't admit that you've been feeling like a "bear" lately or Hagar might write Chapter 2 incorporating "Roid Bear", sub titled, "Lost innocence-burning in hell"  Ha Ha!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## david (Jan 19, 2011)

ROID said:


> I think I just got a boner



Somewhere I think you posted a picture of yourself and now Hagar can go to town on your picture!!  Be careful!!!!


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 19, 2011)

I had like 3 bars of green rep earlier today, I was proud. then some negger negged me.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 19, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> I had like 3 bars of green rep earlier today, I was proud. then some negger negged me.



You are welcome!


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 19, 2011)

ty good sir.  sheep pump it!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 19, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> ty good sir.  sheep pump it!



You're welcome. I think I'll pass on the sheep pumping though... for now!


----------



## sara (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## hagaroids (Jan 19, 2011)

sara said:


>


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqRTtkEHrA4:callme:


----------



## vortrit (Jan 19, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> YouTube Video



There...


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 19, 2011)

well done, TY


----------



## vortrit (Jan 19, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> well done, TY



No problem. If you want to en-bed a You tube video hit the the You tube button and the top and paste in the numbers and letters after the = sigh in the URL. Don't post the whole URL.


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 19, 2011)

advice noted and appreciated.


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 20, 2011)

How does this rep stuff work?


----------



## Curt James (Jan 20, 2011)

^ People rep you or neg you dependent on their mood but more often on what you write.

I've heard rumors that you may eventually redeem green dots for a banjo and bacne cream, but have not received my redemption pm yet.

_Waiting._

(I really want that banjo!)


----------



## Curt James (Jan 20, 2011)

ROID said:


> I have the body of a greek GOD



_I_ have the body of a greek TRAGEDY!


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 20, 2011)

sara! sara! something something dont know the lyrics.... sara


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 20, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> sara! sara! something something dont know the lyrics.... sara


 rep me


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 20, 2011)

done.  reacharounds approved.


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 20, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> done. reacharounds approved.


 Huh


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 20, 2011)

lol


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 20, 2011)

I need reps....


----------



## Curt James (Jan 20, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> done.  *reacharounds approved.
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That might mean he's expecting _reppage in return?_ 

_Oooooorrr..._ you know, a little bit of or maybe some ?


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 20, 2011)

Curt James said:


> That might mean he's expecting _reppage in return?_
> 
> _Oooooorrr..._ you know, a little bit of or maybe some ?


 Is everyone around here twisted like that


----------



## vortrit (Jan 20, 2011)

1 wolf said:


> Is everyone around here twisted like that


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 20, 2011)

geez


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 21, 2011)

lulz


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 21, 2011)

viva la revolution


----------



## big60235 (Jan 21, 2011)

I am still rep point whoring!!!!

Hagaroid is now in the positive how in the hell did that happen. Did he actually post something that didn't offend the entire member list?? Did he find Jesus Christ?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 21, 2011)

big60235 said:


> I am still rep point whoring!!!!
> 
> Hagaroid is now in the positive how in the hell did that happen. Did he actually post something that didn't offend the entire member list?? Did he find Jesus Christ?


----------



## sara (Jan 21, 2011)

DDG


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## hagaroids (Jan 21, 2011)

big60235 said:


> I am still rep point whoring!!!!
> 
> Hagaroid is now in the positive how in the hell did that happen. Did he actually post something that didn't offend the entire member list?? Did he find Jesus Christ?



I saved the internet bro, you must have missed it.


----------



## ROID (Jan 21, 2011)

Curt James said:


> _I_ have the body of a greek TRAGEDY!



You gotta future project like I do. I act like I have the body of a greek god even though I am months away from such a claim


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 21, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> I saved the internet bro, you must have missed it.


 how did you save it?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 21, 2011)

1 wolf said:


> how did you save it?



You're here, so it means he didn't do a very good job.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 22, 2011)

ROID said:


> *You gotta future project* like I do. I act like I have the body of a greek god even though I am months away from such a claim



You have the "greek god" physique pretty much on lockdown, _brrraaaah!_

But, yeah, _my _physique (cough) is a project just like...


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 22, 2011)

1 wolf said:


> how did you save it?



simple matter of right click, save as in the right location.


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> simple matter of right click, save as in the right location.



Terrible answer.  You're lucky no one has negged you for this reply!


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 22, 2011)

david said:


> Terrible answer.  You're lucky no one has negged you for this reply!


well FU tough tits.


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 22, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> well FU tough tits.


 not to spilt hairs but that a dude, dude


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 22, 2011)

on then FU he-hooters.


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2011)

zzzZZZzzzZZzzZZzz


----------



## vortrit (Jan 22, 2011)

Didn't I tell you to log-off and go to bed hagaroids!?


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 22, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Didn't I tell you to log-off and go to bed hagaroids!?


  whats that?  Too stoned and drunk to read. I'll just keep posting nonsense as usual.


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> whats that?  Too stoned and drunk to read. I'll just keep posting nonsense as usual.



Ugghhhh..... you know what I just realized!!  I looked closer at your profile picture!  Dude, is that a penis  in a penis pump?  WTF??


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 22, 2011)

david said:


> Ugghhhh..... you know what I just realized!!  I looked closer at your profile picture!  Dude, is that a penis  in a penis pump?  WTF??


----------



## vortrit (Jan 22, 2011)

david said:


> Ugghhhh..... you know what I just realized!!  I looked closer at your profile picture!  Dude, is that a penis  in a penis pump?  WTF??



You are just NOW figuring that out? You are quick! How would you like to pitch for the Yankees next year?


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 22, 2011)

ahahahahahahahah owned.

its actually my scrotum BTW.  I pump my nuts too. see the tiger pumping site for more info.


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2011)

min0 lee said:


>



Actually, it's *NOT* FUNNY, Min0!!!!!  Hagar has a doofus way of photoshopping people's cocks into people pics.  Kinda like the X-rated version of where's waldo!!!


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> ahahahahahahahah owned.
> 
> its actually my scrotum BTW.  I pump my nuts too. see the tiger pumping site for more info.



Please pass that link over to Vortrit!  Well, then, who is that Sgt. Slaughter looking dude in the profile picture?


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2011)

vortrit said:


> You are just NOW figuring that out? You are quick! How would you like to pitch for the Yankees next year?



Well, to be honest with you Vortrit.  I don't pay close attention to Hagar after his picture of him photoshopping another guy's penis on a woman!!


----------



## sara (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## david (Jan 23, 2011)

sara said:


>



Tell me about it.  That's the only thing I can say when Hagar posts.  Anything beyond that means I care but in his case, I do not!  LOL!!!


----------



## sara (Jan 23, 2011)

david said:


> Tell me about it.  That's the only thing I can say when Hagar posts.  Anything beyond that means I care but in his case, I do not!  LOL!!!



Either  Or say nothing


----------



## david (Jan 23, 2011)

sara said:


> Either  Or say nothing



 2 u!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 23, 2011)

need MOER reps!!!!!!


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 23, 2011)

reps given where possible


----------



## david (Jan 24, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> need MOER reps!!!!!!



SHUSH!!  I gave you some!!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 25, 2011)

david said:


> SHUSH!!  I gave you some!!


----------

